# Mittelalter-Simulation gesucht



## KILLTHIS (8. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen!

Ich suche, wie im Titel beschrieben, eine Mittelalter-Simulation. Einfaches Burgeleben, sozusagen. Seit mehreren Tagen suche ich etwas, was mich diesbezüglich interessiert, nur leider mit mäßigem Erfolg. Meistens sind die Spiele eher im Strategie-Stil gehalten oder aber Rollenspiele, welche sich auf das Töten von Monstern beschränken. Mir geht es mehr um etwas in Richtung Sims, was sich einfach dem normalen überleben innerhalb der Gesellschaft widmet.

(Alternativ wäre ich auch mit einem ForenRPG zufrieden.)

Danke im Vorraus,

KILLTHIS


----------



## herethic (8. Juli 2010)

Die Gilde 2 würde mir spontan einfallen,mehr oder weniger.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. Juli 2010)

Mount and Blade-Warband

wenn dich mittelalter interessiert und eine simulation wilkommen  ist dann ist das dein titel.
kannst vom banditen bis zum feldherren alles spielen wenn du dich den richtig anstellst.
gibt nix besseres oder vergleichbares

mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. Juli 2010)

An Mount and Blade hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich finde es schade, dass soziale Aspekte wie z.B. die Heirat mehr Beiwerk ist. Ich möchte nicht gezwungen sein, unbedingt ein Ritter/Krieger/Held oder was auch immer zu sein, vielleicht auch nur ein einfacher Handwerker.


----------



## herethic (8. Juli 2010)

Ins Gilde 2 kannst du Patron Patron,Handwerker,Priester oder Alchemist werden.Die verschieden Arbeitsplätze bauen,Angestellte einstellen,Waren produziern etc.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Juli 2010)

moin,

in mount and blade kann man doch auch handeln?
naja sonst halt gilde 2, aber auch nur mit den erweiterungen da es sonst leider sehr schnell langweilig wird, da du zwar alles mahcen kannst aber alles festen mustern folgt.

mfg


----------



## Falcon (18. Juli 2010)

Ultima Online.

Zwar "Fantasy", aber spielerisch genau das was Du eigentlich suchst. Eventuell auch mal bei den ersten Teilen der Stronghold Reihe geguckt? Sind zwar Strategie, aber Teil 1 und 2 waren weniger auf Kampf als auf Aufbau ausgelegt.


----------



## h3ad0r (22. Juli 2010)

Da die Gilde 2 des öfteren nun hier schon erwähnt wurde,  muss ich aber mehr für den ersten teil der "die Gilde" Serie tendieren. 
Mit der entsprechenden erweiterung, macht dieses Spiel wirklich viel Spaß. Die Gilde 2 hingegen finde ich persöhnlich nicht sehr ansprechend....
- mittlerweile gibt es auch ein online/ Browsergame die Gilde 1400.


----------



## moodyalex (2. August 2010)

Was denkst du von die Siedler 7 oder Anno 1401?
Zuviel strategie?
Ich denke heutzutage gibt es nicht viele MittelAlter spiele,
Ich erinnere mich an einen altes Spiel 'King's bounty', jetzt
gibt es einen remake: King's Bounty: The Legend - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Vielleicht ware das was fur dich?

VG

Alex


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2010)

Wie wärs damit?:

EA schickt die Sims ins Mittelalter - 03.08.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Singler (4. August 2010)

Castles 1 oder Castles 2 ^^

Nagt schon ein wenig der Zahn der Zeit dran


----------



## TheGamerX (10. Februar 2012)

Zur Zeit wird eine neue Simulation namens Veloregna entwickelt. Das Spiel ist kostenlos und beschäftigt sich mit Mittelalter. Ist auf jeden fall wesentich komplexer als Gilde und Anno zusammen. Ist glaube gerade in der Beta... kann man aber schon gut spielen. 

http://www.Veloregna.de


----------



## fetty (5. August 2012)

Hi,
ich bin auch schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem solchen MittelaterSimulator
abe als ich nun auf die Seite von Veloregna gehen wollte ging es nicht sie wird nicht geladen alle anderen seiten funzen perfekt!
Jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen kann???

Lg Fetty


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. August 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> Castles 1 oder Castles 2 ^^
> 
> Nagt schon ein wenig der Zahn der Zeit dran



Aber immerhin auf GOG erhältlich und laufen mittels gleich mitinstalliertem, voreingestelltem DOSBox problemlos auf einem Win7 x64

Ansonsten: Wie wäre es mit Stronghold oder Medieval: Total war I oder II?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (5. August 2012)

Wie wär's denn dann mit - Die Sims *Mittelalter* 
Ist ein eigenständiges Spiel, also keine Sims3 Erweiterung.


----------



## Gamefee (19. September 2012)

Sorry wenn ich jetzt für meine Seite Werbung mache, aber da kenne ich mich halt aus: Unter Mittelalterspiele findest du das Spiel Renaissance Königreiche. Das dürfte dem entsprechen, was du beschrieben hast. Zu Anfangs musst du dein Überleben sicher, später kannst du Berufe erlernen, über die ganze Karte reisen, vierschiedenste tätigkeiten ausüben und sogar Ämter übernehmen. In den Gasthäusern kannst du dann mit den anderen Spielern reden. Im ganzen Spiel gibt es nur menschliche Mitspieler. Ein paar Screenshots und einen Wikieintrag hab ich zu dem Spiel ebenfalls erstellt. Kannst es dir ja mal anschauen. Shogun Kingdoms ist quasi das gleiche Spiel, nur halt in Japan spielend.


----------

